# Himalayan?



## J.Bosley (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello!
A few months ago I inquired about a bunny that someone was re-homing for free. I told them I would gladly take the bunny in and rather keep it, or find it a suitable home! Mainly because you never know what happens to free bunnies :dunno:

They asked me TONS of questions, and said I could have her, but they never came to drop her off. This all happened in May! Well guess what showed up at my front door this morning.... I got an email at roughly 11am "I left the bunny and all supplies at your front door, you inquired about her a few months ago, her name is Willow. I hope you remember her, good luck"

She came with a bag of Carefresh, a litter pan, Zoozone 2 Cage, Oxbow Young Rabbit Food, and some Timothy Hay! When I inquired about her she was roughly 7 months old, so she is now about 9 months.

Is she a Himalayan? I have yet to check her gender, they told me she was female. I am in love already :bunnyheart She is so mellow! A nice off set from my crazy Lionhead, Chive haha.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 24, 2013)

Name help is also appreciated! Has to be a Herb theme, haha.

So far I have:
Rue
Parsley
Oregano
Tansy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't you just love some people. She's a cutie, so, good luck. Looks like a Himi to us.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 24, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Don't you just love some people. She's a cutie, so, good luck. Looks like a Himi to us.



People can be ridiculous... she is a lovely rabbit so far! I was also thinking Himi.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep, looks like a Himi.  Glad you could give her a home.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 24, 2013)

Grr now doesn't that just make u mafmde. 
How people can do that? 


She looks like a cute bunny. Like the blanky
U have in there too. Lol


----------



## Azerane (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd go with Rue, a lovely name  Though of course if she doesn't turn out to be a she you'll need to change it, lol.

Hard to believe some people but she looks like a beautiful bunny, although perhaps a little thin. Just as a side note, the pen you have her in: on the left it's only one panel high, she'll be over that in no time if you're not careful


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 24, 2013)

Azerane said:


> I'd go with Rue, a lovely name  Though of course if she doesn't turn out to be a she you'll need to change it, lol.
> 
> Hard to believe some people but she looks like a beautiful bunny, although perhaps a little thin. Just as a side note, the pen you have her in: on the left it's only one panel high, she'll be over that in no time if you're not careful



I am definitely leaning towards Rue!  Gotta see what the bf says haha 

Yes, unfortunately those were the left over NIC panels I had... she jumped it once, but has actually stayed in it! *Knock on wood* Yay!!! I won't be able to get more for 2 weeks (ish) so hopefully she stays in it... if not she will be stuck in her Zoozone 2 cage until I build it higher haha.

Hoping to fatten her up! Lots of pellets and hay.... heh heh


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 24, 2013)

very cute  Himis are awesome pet bunnies  They are very sweet and have a calm disposition. My mom used to raise them and she still wishes to again if we get the cage space.

I wanted to say dont get her too fat please. Himis are a thin boned rabbit with a max weight of only 4.5lbs. We didnt have to watch their weight much but just keep it in mind


----------



## majorv (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree with Sarah, your Himmie looks to be in good shape. Their body shape is long and slender and if you put too much weight on her it will make her more prone to back injury.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 25, 2013)

Ohhh perfect! I won't worry about the weight then, she is apparently under a year, so I am giving her unlimited pellets and hay right now. But unlimited pellets I fill the dish once a day, haha!

She seems SO sweet! I am 90% she is actually a she


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 25, 2013)

That sounds like a good eating regimen for her! She is a cutie!! Such beautiful and dark markings also!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 25, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> That sounds like a good eating regimen for her! She is a cutie!! Such beautiful and dark markings also!



Thanks! I am very interested in getting to know her better. She seems VERY affectionate compared to Chive, which is what I have been wanting! 

Had to do a cage exchange... Chive is now in the Zoozone 2 until I build the second NIC Cage taller  They can both hop over the one panel height...oops!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 25, 2013)

I love Himi's! they are so mellow and sweet, and if you ever do showmanship they are the easiest to do it with. I always tell the parents of new younger rabbit showers that they should look in to himis. You are very lucky


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 25, 2013)

bunnychild said:


> I love Himi's! they are so mellow and sweet, and if you ever do showmanship they are the easiest to do it with. I always tell the parents of new younger rabbit showers that they should look in to himis. You are very lucky




I had heard that about Himis when I originally was interested in her! Plus they informed me that she had the sweetest personality. So far so good! She seems very sweet, lets me pat her as well as gives kisses. Rue has even allowed me to pick her up  Which is amazing because Chive kicks and throws up a fuss the minute I even try and pet her, haha.

We also decided on the name Rue! My boyfriend does not like her because she has red eyes :sosad I told him to suck it up! It's about the personality  and so far she has an amazing one.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a himi to me. She's really cute! I suggest Rue, I think it suits her pretty well.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 26, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Looks like a himi to me. She's really cute! I suggest Rue, I think it suits her pretty well.



Thanks! I love the name Rue, definitely agree with it suiting her


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 28, 2013)

Rue is settling in nicely! :nod

She is not 100% litter trained yet, but hoping with a larger pan she will get better. When I moved her into the larger cage it seemed her litter habits got worse... so I got her a larger litter pan. The one she came with was horribly small! :shock:

I am already in love with her. Her personality is amazing  she is so friendly and docile. Definitely need to get her some more toys! And maybe a grass mat, as she destroyed some of the puzzle piece children's mats we had under the cage. Any flooring ideas that she won't destroy?? :huh

When can I start introducing veggies? She is apparently just under a year old.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 28, 2013)

Try some cheap vinyl flooring.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 28, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> Try some cheap vinyl flooring.



Thanks! Good idea


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh and you can introduce veggies now just do it slowly and one at a time.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 31, 2013)

OOooh she is adorable *grabby hands* hahah Sorry I want a Himi some day.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 31, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> Oh and you can introduce veggies now just do it slowly and one at a time.



Thanks! I am excited to introduce veggies to them :biggrin2:
Any that would be best to start with?


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 31, 2013)

MagPie said:


> OOooh she is adorable *grabby hands* hahah Sorry I want a Himi some day.



Thanks! :biggrin2:

I am VERY happy with her. So far! Can't wait to get both my girls fixed, right now they are being very territorial about their cages


----------

